# Iron ranch bike swap pics -cool day -cool stuff



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes yes yes !  As usual the IRON RANCH BICYCLE SWAP MEET was a great time .Lots of cool stuff,the CANADIANS,the DUDES FROM SPOKANE ,Jerry Germeau and his hoard of rare and unusual tires (which he was able to satisfy my fix for tires)Phil Marshall with the Seattle VBE and of course THE SKIDKINGS and the rest of vintage bicycle collectors from around the region all were having a good day of picking ,looking and having fun in the wet Northwest conditions .Still a great time for all !


----------

